# Rebuilding a Gaggia E90



## rhrwilliams (Mar 23, 2016)

I bought a used (1980's) Gaggia E90 as I have always wanted a nice Gaggia. I bought it from a man who said it was working perfectly but he could not test it. I wasn't born yesterday so bought it on the assumption I would need to do some work to it.......

  

What I didn't realise was how bad it was. It was basically knackered and needed totally stripping and re-doing. I may need a hand with some stuff so thought I would document it here.

Peter from Espresso Underground has sourced all the parts for me. Peter is amazingly helpful and has helped me so loads. I have taken photos and he has helped me identify parts and also sourced some hard to get bits for me. Absolute legend. Get your stuff from Peter !

I stripped the machine and had many problems, the chassis was rusting, the boiler was FULL of limescale and 4.no of the bolts sheered off when I took it apart. Nightmare. 3 of the valves were ceased and there was some other bits I have probably forgotten. Oh yes - the solenoid was broken too.

Anyway, here it is getting put back together.....early stages..... Chassis repainted black, panels red to match my grinder. Ill update when finished. Project is on hold till I can source an obscure group head gasket for this model.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking good..... Hope it gets finished soon..


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice project, we always like watching machines being brought back to life...wish I had the knowledge/confidence to undertake something like this.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

What machine did you have previously? and what grinder?


----------



## rhrwilliams (Mar 23, 2016)

I have currently got a GAGGIA classic , I rebuilt that about 5 years ago . I also have a kitchen aid grinder .

I dont want to speak too soon , but they are reasonably straight forward machines so don't be too daunted by getting stuck in . A GAGGIA classic can be very easily stripped and rebuilt .

Ill keep you lot posted !


----------



## rhrwilliams (Mar 23, 2016)

Boiler and all parts cleaned with acid bath . All re assembled with stainless bolts and new seals

Time to finish painting the panels (going to be red )

I think think my gauges are broken too as they are reading 2 bar without even being connected . I'm going to pressurise them first to see if they ping into life but likely I will need new ones

Projecf is on hold until I can get a group head gasket . Ordered from Italy so let the waiting commence !!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

All commercial Gaggia parts required for an overhaul are available in the UK....


----------



## rhrwilliams (Mar 23, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> All commercial Gaggia parts required for an overhaul are available in the UK....


Really, do you know where can I get a gasket to join the group head to the heat exchange - pic attached. Needs a square gasket

I cant even find a drawing for this model. The closest one I can find is a D90 which is not the same machine and has some differences.

Grateful for the help

Richard


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Can source a square fibre gasket, with 31mm i/d hole in middle & bolt holes at each corner, from my UK supplier.

Do you need the rubber o-ring which goes behind the gasket ?

Will have to wait until Tuesday to place order (Easter etc).

PM me....


----------



## bart (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Richard I have just finished shaping all gasket needed for that HE, have a look to my treed for details.

LOL this is very much co-incidence that we are building almost the same machines in the same time. If you need any help or advice&#8230;.


----------



## rhrwilliams (Mar 23, 2016)

bart said:


> Hi Richard I have just finished shaping all gasket needed for that HE, have a look to my treed for details.
> 
> LOL this is very much co-incidence that we are building almost the same machines in the same time. If you need any help or advice&#8230;.


Thanks for replies,

I got board waiting for parts just before espresso techno emailed me, so I cut a bigger gasket down for the group head and used liquid gasket for the boiler H/E which is on the side of the boiler on mine . Espresso techie thanks for the offer though much appreciated.

Anyway, its finished now and here it is. Im very pleased.

Bart - ill look forward to seeing yours. Your paint job etc looks better than mine but I did mine at home so I'm not going to beat myself up too much









  

  

Im pretty pleased as I've spent bugger all on it . I think my gaggia classic was about £500 when I got it so this is a BARGIN !


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks really good! Like the red paint


----------

